# LED bulbs don't work in outdoor 2-bulb security/sensor light fixture



## miatch1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Finally splurged today and bought 2 LED Par38 90W replacement (17watts) LEDs.
They were marked "dimmable, outdoor security and recessed lighting".
Tried flicking the switch several times (to see if they'd go on during daylight), nothing!
Adjusted the motion sensor sensitivity to max, tried again and walked past, nothing!

The fixture (probably 25 to 30 years old) stated 60amp, use 150watt, Par38.

I'm so disappointed, but glad I found your site. Thank you in advance for any advice.
Barb


----------



## Optical Inferno (Oct 27, 2015)

By chance did it have a dusk to dawn setting that uses a photosensor to only turn on during the day?


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you have a link to the lights you bought? 

Like said before: Check the Dusk dawn setting. Also, it should have a Test mode. The Test Mode bypasses the dusk dawn and sometimes timers.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 1, 2015)

I wouldn't have thought these sort of products would always work in daylight. If you are in a dim-ish room, then I can understand that it will be annoying that is doesn't come on. But try waiting until it is dark and then try it out. Also, on some lights, the sensors range can be very limited. 

Not that is really to do with this but I have had a very cheap LED light above my door outside. I set it to only come on when it is dark and it detects movement. There are three different options of what you want it to do but I can't remember what they are. If you have already tested them in the dark and they don't do the job, then that proves that the sensor doesn't have the range you want. Either that or there is an issue with your fitting or LED bulbs.


----------



## Genes (Nov 9, 2015)

There should be a test mode or even an "on" mode that you can use even when it is light. Many of the passive infrared light fixtures (if this is the type of security fixture you have) have the electronics wired in series with the incandescent bulb. The incandescent filament has fairly low resistance so enough current will flow through it to power the electronics even though the bulb is off. When you substitute a LED bulb, the series resistance is much higher and the electronics may not work at all. Many of the newer dimmers and passive infrared sensors now have information printed on the packages that indicate if they will work with LED bulbs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 9, 2015)

+ what Genes said. Also you need to establish a baseline performance for the fixture. Try some regular incandescent bulbs in it and make sure it works, so you can isolate whether it's the fixture or the bulbs.


----------

